# A couple drywall questions



## 1dumbquestion (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey guys, looked in my DIY book from home depot and couldn't find my answers so here I am again. What is the spacing for nailing drywall (yes I'm nailing not screwing, don't ask). When I do the bathroom do I need to install the green drywall everywhere or just around the tub/shower? My furnace is in a closet in the middle of the house (at least it will be) do I need to hang 5/8 drywall in there? That's all for this round. Thanks, 1


----------



## jasonreck71 (Jan 14, 2012)

Green drywall just goes around the tub shower area.

As far as spacing not sure there is a stead fast rule, but I've always but a nail/screw every 2 feet going north to south. More if required around boxes.

As far as the furnace goes, when we built our house they put in 1/2", but I would check code. If not just err on the side of overkill and do 5/8"


----------



## abracaboom (Dec 27, 2011)

5 or 6 nails on the inside studs, 7 or 8 nails on the edge studs, every 6 inches on the plates.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"When I do the bathroom do I need to install the green drywall everywhere or just around the tub/shower? My furnace is in a closet in the middle of the house (at least it will be) do I need to hang 5/8 drywall in there?"------ Anywhere but- in the tub/shower area; http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/drywall-ceiling-bathroom-130774/
Check local AHJ for furnace area (comb. air supply, appl. clearance, etc.), need a permit anyway, just for your H.O. Insurance carrier, if ever a claim.

Gary


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

I assume you are using 1/2 board? Yes there are rules for how many nails/screws and where they go.

If you are nailing the entire sheet you should nail roughly every 12" around the perimeter of the sheet. On butt joints every 6". In the field, nail to the studs (which are on 16" centers) in two rows... if the sheet is laid down and not stood up these rows would be at 16" and 32" from the bevel. Remember when you nail in the field you have to double nail to avoid popping. At each place you nail you have to actually use TWO nails spaced one inch apart.

Screws are better.


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

I know you said don't ask, but why would you even consider nailing drywall?


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

If you are asking me...

Well, I have the tools, so no, I would not consider ever nailing drywall. I wouldn't even use nails in the places that go under the tape. Screws only. But having said all that there isn't anything "wrong" with nailing it if you nail it properly. 

My house was built in 1969 and it's completely nailed, no screws at all. There's no issues because it was built by people who were real Tradesmen. 

As a Professional Drywaller I would only nail if it was someone else's place and there was really no other option due to time restraints. IE I had one sheet to put up and for some reason I had no screws/screwgun/drill.

Dan


----------



## Beanfacekilla (Jan 7, 2012)

jasonreck71 said:


> *Green drywall just goes around the tub shower area.*
> 
> As far as spacing not sure there is a stead fast rule, but I've always but a nail/screw every 2 feet going north to south. More if required around boxes.
> 
> As far as the furnace goes, when we built our house they put in 1/2", but I would check code. If not just err on the side of overkill and do 5/8"


I disagree with this (bold section). Bathrooms are very moist places, and it is my opinion that moisture/mold resistant drywall should be used for the entire bathroom. It will not cost that much more, since most bathrooms don't require alot of drywall. That being said, how can it possibly hurt to use green drywall in a bathroom??

I believe code here (michigan) is 5/8" drywall for a fire stop.


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

That's a VERY COMMON... mistake.

You do NOT need, nor is there any reason to use Aqua board in any place other than the tub/shower in a bathroom. Now there really is no harm in using it other than cost and the fact that to anyone who knows what they are doing... it looks completely unprofessional. 

Personally, I don't like doing any job where "somebody" wasted their time putting green board up. It gives me that feeling that I am working around people who don't know what they are doing. Maybe one day I'll spend sometime experimenting, but I swear from my recollection that green board finishes a little differently. There's something about the paper where the tools don't slide the same (not that any of you would notice).

Anyways you are WASTING your money if you think you're getting any benefit in using green board outside the tub/shower. And even there you shouldn't be using green/aqua board you should be using Tile Backer... it's a Vinyl Faced Dens-Glass product. Cuts just like drywall.

The rest of your bathroom is NOT subject to heavy water splashing therefor the paint is a sufficient barrier.


----------



## Beanfacekilla (Jan 7, 2012)

dberladyn said:


> That's a VERY COMMON... mistake.
> 
> You do NOT need, nor is there any reason to use Aqua board in any place other than the tub/shower in a bathroom. Now there really is no harm in using it other than cost and the fact that to anyone who knows what they are doing... it looks completely unprofessional.
> 
> ...


Wow dude. I did say that my comments were *my opinion*. A bathroom is a moist place, from showering. 

And how is anyone "wasting their time" putting up green board. Does it take longer to hang greenboard than standard drywall? 

As for the cost: in an average bathroom, what are we talking about here... $20??

So according to you, using greenboard in a bathroom "looks completely unprofessional"?? 

I merely stated my opinion (I specified this in my post), and you pretty much come out and say I have no idea what I am doing because I use greenboard in a bathroom.

I don't know what crawled up your ***, or what makes you think you are the authority on the use of greenboard. I don't care what you think. I don't need approval from you, nor do I care what you think "looks completely unprofessional". 

You need to relax dude, this is a forum. People come here for advice, and to share their *opinions and views. *Attacking someone else for their opinion, *is completely unprofessional*, and serves no purpose (other than boosting your own ego perhaps). 

This kind of attitude is not going to help anyone, including the OP. If you find it necessary to argue and act like you know everything, then fine. However, I don't feel it is necessary. It is just rude. You seem like a total narcissist. 

Regardless, thanks for sharing your opinion. Live and let live.

Peace.


----------



## Beanfacekilla (Jan 7, 2012)

Yup. Peace.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

My guess is this is a non permited job your doing or you would soon find out you should have done this right the first time.
We used to be required to use Green board now they have gone a step further and want paperless sheetrock.
Reasons to use screws and not nails.
Smaller hole to fill and no dimples.
Far more holding power.
No crushing of the gypsom behind the nail.


----------



## Beanfacekilla (Jan 7, 2012)

dberladyn said:


> That's a VERY COMMON... mistake.
> 
> You do NOT need, nor is there any reason to use Aqua board in any place other than the tub/shower in a bathroom. Now there really is no harm in using it other than cost and the fact that to anyone who knows what they are doing... it looks completely unprofessional.
> 
> ...


I prefer a concrete board with a waterproofing membrane (such as kerdi, nobleseal, etc.). To each his own. 

Notice that I am not going on a rant saying you have no idea what you are talking about, completely unprofessional, blah blah blah, because I don't agree with you.


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

You don't have to like my post, but do understand that I am a Professional Drywaller of over 20 years. I work for some of the most respected outfits in the industry (my location) and I typically work on 100 million dollar projects.


----------



## Beanfacekilla (Jan 7, 2012)

dberladyn said:


> You don't have to like my post, but *do understand* that I am a Professional Drywaller of over 20 years. I work for some of the most respected outfits in the industry (my location) and I typically work on 100 million dollar projects.


Yeah, I understand your ego is about the size of the great state of Alaska. 

You are the greatest, and you know everything. My opinion is wrong, because it differs from your opinion. You are the authority on drywall, because you have done it for 20 years, and how dare I disagree with you.

I was being more than a little bit sarcastic. 

That's fine if you know alot. Don't attack me because you don't like my opinion. It is disrespectful and rude. It is not productive. 

We don't have to argue anymore. Let's just agree to disagree. It's easy.

:thumbsup:

Peace.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

anything around a tub or shower that is going to have tile over it needs to be some type of backer board made for that purpose and waterproofed. drywall has no place behind tile unless its a backsplash behind a sink. in a lot of places you arent allowed to install drywall around a tub or shower. the only exception is if you are using schluter kerdi you can use drywall because the kerdi is waterproof.


----------



## abracaboom (Dec 27, 2011)

I must have seen at least 1000 bathrooms tiled over regular drywall. None had any damage on the tilework caused by the drywall, or on the drywall. The worst I've seen is soft mud and tape at the ceiling corners, which gets fixed as soon as the bathroom user learns to turn on the fan and the corners get patched and repainted.

The cement board lobby must be very powerful!


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't believe in cement board. I think it's garbage.

I also don't believe that you absolutely can't use drywall because you can. However, you really shouldn't. At minimum you need the aqua to help deal with the water when your tub/shower surround leaks and it will. Whether it's tile or an Acrylic surround sooner or later it will leak and you will have water at the drywall. So what happens then? The drywall absorbs the water, and begins to weaken all while mold sets in... over time everything falls apart. The aqua board is more resistant to water, but it's not water resistant completely. Leave a sheet in the rain and you'll find out. Aside from that I may be wrong but I believe the Aqua (green) board has mold inhibitors.

What should be used is Vinyl Faced Tile Backer. You simply can't go wrong and it's EASY to work with. 

I always shake my head when I see people insist on Concrete board. Concrete board is a joke. The stuff is a pain to cut, a pain to screw and you end up with MORE joints (more places to leak) because the sheets are smaller.... and the sheets are smaller because the junk weighs so much. It's old technology... forget it... it's time has passed!


----------



## southshoreconst (Feb 13, 2011)

its amazing how so many people know so little. :laughing:

The people arguing that its ok to use drywall in the tub area are wrong its not ok. just be cause that's the way it used to be done doesn't mean its OK any more. Do you know that they used to build houses with no insulation? yeah they did and that's wrong now too.

Green board (moisture board) is garbage but better than nothing. there have been tests done to study this and in some places is not permitted.

Mold/Moisture board is completely different and it comes in multiple colors including blue, purple and guess what *GREEN!*

Entirely different than the original green board. the colors are manufacturer specific.


Oh yeah they dont make cement board in 3'x5' because its heavy. The box stores sell that size because it fits the average tub surround with minimal cutting. You can get cement board in 4'x4' or 4'x8' or 4'x10' in both 1/2" and 5/8".


----------



## southshoreconst (Feb 13, 2011)

abracaboom said:


> I must have seen at least 1000 bathrooms tiled over regular drywall. *None had any damage on the tilework caused by the drywall,* or on the drywall. The worst I've seen is soft mud and tape at the ceiling corners, which gets fixed as soon as the bathroom user learns to turn on the fan and the corners get patched and repainted.
> 
> The cement board lobby must be very powerful!


The tile doesnt get damaged. The wall gets wet from the moisture wicking through the grout. the wall eventually softens up and becomes brittle and falls apart.

I guess you use mastic in the shower area too? :no::no::no:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

dberladyn said:


> I don't believe in cement board. I think it's garbage.......
> 
> .....I always shake my head when I see people insist on Concrete board. Concrete board is a joke. The stuff is a pain to cut, a pain to screw and you end up with MORE joints (more places to leak) because the sheets are smaller.... and the sheets are smaller because the junk weighs so much. It's old technology... forget it... it's time has passed!


That's nice. However, it is just your personal opinion. 

My Tile Supplier (2nd generation tile guy that sells to the trades & public - and also installs) uses nothing but CBU for the substrates.

We will also stick to CBU for substrates. Easy to cut & quick to install when you know what you are doing. Much more stable substrate - over other products. Nothing wrong with adding other membranes and membrane systems over it.

We did 3 master custom-bathroom tile showers last month. Got another 1 coming up in 1 week, and many more scheduled for 2011, including a steam shower unit in an owner's spa suite. = CBU for all of them!


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

Everyone's opinion is different. I've done both. Cement board is absolute garbage compared to Vinyl Faced Dens-Glass (Tile Backer).

Opinions... but I and all the people I work with *ARE* the wall and ceiling industry. The builders we work for are among the best. I wouldn't expect Tile Setters to know about building walls, just as I suppose they wouldn't expect me to know about Tile.

Anyways do what makes you happy. I'll gladly stay away from that crap... because to me that's what it is.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Are there not building codes for this?:huh:


----------



## Beanfacekilla (Jan 7, 2012)

I always tile over concrete board, with a waterproofing membrane, if it is a tub surround or a shower. I use moisture resistant drywall for the rest of the bathroom. 

I didn't even think about this when I posted at first. I just thought it goes without saying that no one tiles over drywall of any kind. 

I have never tiled over greenboard. I think it could be done, but at the risk of inevitable decay and mold a few years down the road. 

Leave a sheet of greenboard outside in the rain for a few months. Do the same with some wonderboard. Compare what they look like. 

That tile backer stuff could be ok with a vinyl layer or whatever. Still, I prefer concrete board.

And someone else pointed out the convenient sizing of the 3'x5' sheets. They are ideal for tub surrounds. 

You can score it a few times with a sharp razor blade, and break it like drywall. It is fairly easy to work with, and I never found it to be unreasonably heavy.

Peace.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

:laughing: :no: Great thread. Proof, positive, that both Hangers and Setters came by their reputations honestly. :thumbup:


----------



## abracaboom (Dec 27, 2011)

southshoreconst said:


> The tile doesnt get damaged. The wall gets wet from the moisture wicking through the grout. the wall eventually softens up and becomes brittle and falls apart.
> 
> I guess you use mastic in the shower area too? :no::no::no:


*Reality* contradicts your statements.


----------

